# Up North Journal Podcasts



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Folks, Mike here with the Up North Journal. It is with great regret that I must let you know that we are indefinitely stopping our podcasts. We've had a horrific year with situations in our lives and until we can get our feet back under us we have decided to put the Up North Journal on the shelf and concentrate on getting our lives back in order. Thank you to everyone here who followed us, hope to be speaking to you all again in the future.

Mike Adams
Up North Journal


----------



## deerless (Feb 29, 2000)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you make it back soon.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

We hope to! Currently trying to get things together to start back up hopefully by late summer or early fall if all goes well!


----------

